

Show HN: Instantly improve the performance of (most) sites with one line of JS - shawnjan8
https://cloud.mobify.com/

======
nedwin
The conversions on this landing page are going to be close to zero. Not enough
information about what it does, what the value is etc before trying to capture
email address.

I would look to get a mini conversion rate optimization review ASAP.

Some things to look at: \- Switch over to the /features page as primary
landing page \- change form fields to name, URL and email to reduce cognitive
burden \- clearly state what value you get from submitting that form: "Enter
your details to get a mobile version of your website"

